# [X11] XFree and Nvidia Problem

## Randar

Hi ich bin neu dabei bei gentoo deswegen kann ich mich noch net so aus :-/

Gestern hab ich gentoo nach dem guide auf gentoo.de instaliert. Anhslcieeßend auch gnome mit gdm usw nach dem guide.

Aber ich kann meinen nvidia Treiber nicht benutzen. Alle meine Grafiken sind verpixlet und ich seh auch keinen nvidia splah am anfang.

Ich hab alles genau nach dem guide gemacht

emerge nvidia-glx

emerge nvidia-kernel

modprobe nivida

hab un der modules.autoload.d/kernel2-4 nvidia angehängt und habe in der Xfree nv auf nvidia gestellt, glx musste ich net merh aktivieren da war vornerein kein # vor.

Aber irgendiwe läuft da snet. Ich hopffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Wenn ihr logs brauchgt sagt welche und ich liefere se  :Smile: 

Achso ich hab eine geforce4 mx 460

----------

## dertobi123

Erstmal willkommen im Forum! Du bekommst aber auch direkt ne Rüge, du hast anscheinend die "Forumsregeln" nicht gelesen. Sei so gut und hole das nach. Danke.

Zu deinem Problem: Zeig mal die XF86Config und die passende Log Datei die du unter /var/log findest.

Tobias

----------

## Randar

Sorry, werde ich gleich machen.

config:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "ServerLayout"
> 
> 	Identifier     "XFree86 Configured"
> ...

 

log:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> XFree86 Version 4.3.0
> 
> Release Date: 27 February 2003
> ...

 

----------

## dertobi123

 *Randar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "Screen"
> 
> 	Identifier "Screen0"
> ...

 

Das Problem _scheint_ hier zu liegen:

- der Section "Screen" fehlt DefaultDepth

- in der SubSection "Display" fehlt folgendes:

```
Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0
```

obias

----------

## Randar

was muss ich bei default depth eintragen?

Kannst du vieleiocht mal die XConfig posten wo das richtig ist. Aber auch wenn das fehlt, müsste nicht wenigstens der nvidia splash am anfang kommen?

----------

## dertobi123

 *Randar wrote:*   

> was muss ich bei default depth eintragen?

 Die Bits die du möchtest, 24 oder 16 dürften am gebräuchlichsten sein.

 *Randar wrote:*   

> Kannst du vieleiocht mal die XConfig posten wo das richtig ist. 

 Nö, es gibt nicht _die_ richtige XF86Config.

 *Randar wrote:*   

> Aber auch wenn das fehlt, müsste nicht wenigstens der nvidia splash am anfang kommen?

 Gute Frage; ich würde auf nein tippen, XFree weiss ja nicht wie groß und in welcher Farbtiefe es was anzeigen soll.

Tobias

----------

## Randar

ah, ich glaub es ja nicht, es geht  :Very Happy: 

Danke schön.

Ich hab nochma ne Frage wo kann ich in der Xfree die standartd herz zahl und auflösung einstellen?

Ich muss bei jedem gdm reboot meinen monitor neu auf 60Hz stellen. Es ist immer auf 75 am anfang,

----------

## ruth

moin,

das kannst du nicht ändern - zumindest nicht ohne taschenrechner.

dazu müsstest du modelines berechnen...  :Wink: 

viel spass dabei.

oder du machst das so:

deine monitor section ist fehlerhaft;

viele monitore beherrschen das tolle DDC protocol.

benutz das, wenn möglich !!!

auch möglich:

such dir aus dem monitorhandbuch hsync und vsync heraus,

die trägst du folgendermassen ein.

```

Section "Monitor"

Identifier "Monitor0"

VendorName "Monitor Vendor"

ModelName "Monitor Model"

EndSection 

```

das ist deine section oben, meine steht hier:

```

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "philips"

    HorizSync   30-96

    VertRefresh 50-160

EndSection

```

die HorizSync und VertRefresh werte nimmst du aus deinem handbuch.

X berechnet dir dann die modelines selbst.

du kannst auch ddc verwenden, das log sähe dann so in etwa aus:

```

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Failure reading EDID parameters for display device CRT-0

```

hier ist ddc aber voll gegen die wand gefahren...  :Wink: 

halt, ich seh grad, dass du ja schon ddc lädst, grht aber ned, weil das hier:

```

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Monitor0: Using default hsync range of 30.00-83.00kHz

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Monitor0: using default vrefresh range of 50.00-75.00Hz 

```

du benutzt default werte für hsync / vsync...   *spew*

ach ja,

warum willst du denn 60 Hz haben? 75 Hz sind doch cooler, oder ???

hofe, ichh kontte dir helven..  :Wink: 

gruss

rootshell

----------

## Randar

Also ich brauch 60Hz weil ich nen TFT Monitor habe und der unter 1280x768 nur max 60Hz beherscht ohne fehler zu machen· Uter 1024 geht das natürlich höher.

Gibts für TFT noch besondere einstellungen? Von Debian weiss ich das man das einstellen musste das man nen LCD monitor hat.

----------

## Randar

kann mir noch wer zu dem prob noch was sagen?

----------

## dertobi123

Du brauchst eine entsprechende Modeline.

Tobias

----------

## Randar

Ich glaube ich hab nun ein Problem, weil ich finde die Anleitung meines Monitors net wieder und auf der hersteller Seite finde ich auch nischt

----------

## dertobi123

Wenn dein Monitor nicht gerade ein total exotisches Modell ist sollte dir google weiterhelfen ...

Tobias

----------

